# Signature Rules - Have Your Say



## Lorian

The Signature setup is changing on UK-Muscle. I'm very aware that whatever I do won't please everyone (that's impossible on a board of this size) however, I am trying to find a happy medium between advertisers and members where everyone benefits.

Here is the dilemma:

In principle I have no problem with Member X promoting their business/website/blog through their signature. If someone is a loyal member of the board and they are here regularly offering advice and support to other members then why shouldn't they get a bit of exposure/promotion from their sig?

The issues arise when people join the forum simply with the intent of spamming their own site through sigs. It also causes me a major headache when supplement companies are promoted in signatures because that upsets the legitimate paying sponsors - and with good reason. Why should they support the board through advertising if rival Company X is getting exposure free through Members X's sig?

As you have probably seen, we now have a BRONZE, SILVER, GOLD promotion system in place. The longer someone has been a member and the more posts they have made, the higher their rank.

The current direction we are heading in is that sigs will be disabled for newly registered members, they are only available for BRONZE, SILVER, GOLD members (and BRONZE status really isn't that hard to reach).

As long as a member is BRONZE/SILVER/GOLD then personal signatures will be allowed providing that they aren't abusive, offensive etc.

Commercial signatures would also be permitted (providing they are not in competition with an existing Forum Sponsor) - but at a small cost. This cost would decrease as someone moved up through the ranks. In short, long-standing members with many posts would pay far less to carry a commercial sig than a relatively new BRONZE member.

I believe the initial cost aspect would deter the freeloaders, whilst still allowing the loyal contributors to promote their businesses legitimately and receive a good stream of visitor traffic to their site.

If anyone has any thoughts or input on the above then feel free to air them here.

Final decision will probably be made on Friday.

L


----------



## Robsta

looks good to me dude....if sponsors pay for advertising, so should members imo


----------



## miles2345

i think signatures should be there to serve a purpose. For example, there are members on here who ask for advice and get numerous tips from people passing on second hand information who know nothing of any substance with regards to the topic they are advising on.

Listing competitions, titles etc shows to the newcomer which advice is likely to be the most reliable as it indicates your level in the sport therefore minimising bad advice being taken on by newcomers.

Contest and diet threads are valuable links to all for tips on diets and training and if regular contributors to the board have these links in their signature, then it will make easy access to the journals which may answer some of the simple questions, also reducing unnecessary threads jamming up the boards asking the same basic questions 20 times a day.

Also people being sponsored by board sponsors should be allowed to show this as it increases the value that board sponsors get for their sponsorship of both the forum and individual members and also relates back to my first point about highlighting the people whose advice should be prioritised.

does anyone agree with that??

I dont know how the forum setup works but could you have a template for sigs that generates it for you

eg

#1- Main Area of INterest

#2- Brief competition history

#3- sponsorship plug (board sponsors only) (getting board sponsors to create a set logo for the forum sig)


----------



## Ironclad

Can you have a vetting procedure for ALL non-paying advertising sigs, like allowing them for Silver/Gold only? This way (maybe) you can decide if there is a conflict of interest, between your sponsors and those mega-posters - vets and pros etc.

If Bronze is too quick to get to; then Silver would be something to aim for, if this is reached and the Admin or Mods feel this happened thru whoring rather than valued posts etc - then the Sig privilege is denied.

If there is a conflict, they are denied or offered a fee, or whateveritis..

(unless they have Admin permission earlier of course)


----------



## miles2345

BUMP, im sure plenty of people will whinge about not having their signature so why does no-one bother responding at the point where you have a say rather than complaining after the decision has been carried through, like with the rep system


----------



## Lorian

miles2345 said:


> Listing competitions, titles etc shows to the newcomer which advice is likely to be the most reliable as it indicates your level in the sport therefore minimising bad advice being taken on by newcomers.


This would be classed as a Personal Signature so members would still be able to do this. I agree that it is useful to see that information.



miles2345 said:


> Also people being sponsored by board sponsors should be allowed to show this as it increases the value that board sponsors get for their sponsorship of both the forum and individual members.


"Sponsored by" messages are grey area.. the problem is that Company X agree to send Member X a free product each month in return for carrying a "Sponsored by" message and banner/link in their sig. Left to run it's natural course we wind up with half the board being 'sponsored' .. 

I would want to prevent supp companies 'buying' members in order to gain extra exposure. How about we allow "Sponsored by" notices providing that the member does actually compete at a significant level of competition?

L


----------



## cellaratt

I think board sponsors and Board Sponsors ONLY should be allowed to promote on their sig...If the idea of non sponsered board members posting free advertising is really necessary then it should be allowed by only the Gold Members...JMO ...


----------



## miles2345

Lorian said:


> This would be classed as a Personal Signature so members would still be able to do this. I agree that it is useful to see that information.
> 
> "Sponsored by" messages are grey area.. the problem is that Company X agree to send Member X a free product each month in return for carrying a "Sponsored by" message and banner/link in their sig. Left to run it's natural course we wind up with half the board being 'sponsored' ..
> 
> I would want to prevent supp companies 'buying' members in order to gain extra exposure. How about we allow "Sponsored by" notices providing that the member does actually compete at a significant level of competition?
> 
> L


Definitely, but I think it should be limited to board sponsors, you couldnt get away with free advertising in the same place where others pay to advertise anywhere else, so why here??

I think personal sigs should be limited too to purposeful information otherwise it just gets annoying and useful sigs wont stand out, unless you select people who compete and let them give you the relevant info and admin creates sigs that stand out, or larger avatars, but something that just highlights certain people at a glance when flicking through a page


----------



## Hera

Witch-King said:


> If Bronze is too quick to get to; then Silver would be something to aim for, if this is reached and the Admin or Mods feel this happened thru whoring rather than valued posts etc - then the Sig privilege is denied.
> 
> (unless they have Admin permission earlier of course)


I agree with this. That way you can be more confident that silver and gold members are legit and there's far fewer people to vet for spamming. Other than that I am in full support of Lorian's idea. All makes good sense to me. :bounce:


----------



## cellaratt

miles2345 said:


> Definitely, but I think it should be limited to board sponsors, you couldnt get away with free advertising in the same place where others pay to advertise anywhere else, so why here??
> 
> I think personal sigs should be limited too to purposeful information otherwise it just gets annoying and useful sigs wont stand out, *unless you select people who compete and let them give you the relevant info and admin creates sigs that stand out, or larger avatars, but something that just highlights certain people at a glance when flicking through a page*


ppl don't always fit the mold our have the right training methods...thats why we succeed, if we all drank from the same river, eventually that river runs dry...What I'm saying is nobody on this board has all the right answers...do you see where I'm going with this..?


----------



## miles2345

yes but from what you say you can deduce with the number of competitors on here (and i mean bbers, plers, athletes anything), that all with have different views as a first point of call for people doing their 'homework'  , however, all will be substantiated by experience, something that many pearls of wisdom from other members do not have. This would purely act as an indicator and people would still be able to look freely at advice from others, but it can be hard when you start on here to know who to listen too


----------



## cellaratt

I understand what your saying, I just don't think that's the solution, nor do I offer a better one...other than adding a experiance points system which I've seen on other boards that are like the rep system but only allow them to be used in certain parts of the board...in addition to seeing who has a good reputation you will also be able to see who has experiance... I'm gonna be completely honest with everyone when I say that your idea insults me...I have never nor will I ever compete or hold titles but have trained, been trained by some of the biggest, badest dudes on the East Coast and though I lack in some areas, I have excelled in others, just as you, but your insinuating that comps justifies certain ppl as knowing more...I would offer very little help to anyone if this was to happen as my info wouldn't be as good as a cometetors, so why waste my time...


----------



## dmcc

Lorian, how would you classify discount codes supplied by board sponsors? A lot of people, myself included, have their personal MP code in their signature and no doubt would want to keep it.


----------



## wes

Lorian said:


> The Signature setup is changing on UK-Muscle. I'm very aware that whatever I do won't please everyone (that's impossible on a board of this size) however, I am trying to find a happy medium between advertisers and members where everyone benefits.
> 
> Here is the dilemma:
> 
> In principle I have no problem with Member X promoting their business/website/blog through their signature. If someone is a loyal member of the board and they are here regularly offering advice and support to other members then why shouldn't they get a bit of exposure/promotion from their sig?
> 
> The issues arise when people join the forum simply with the intent of spamming their own site through sigs. It also causes me a major headache when supplement companies are promoted in signatures because that upsets the legitimate paying sponsors - and with good reason. Why should they support the board through advertising if rival Company X is getting exposure free through Members X's sig?
> 
> As you have probably seen, we now have a BRONZE, SILVER, GOLD promotion system in place. The longer someone has been a member and the more posts they have made, the higher their rank.
> 
> The current direction we are heading in is that sigs will be disabled for newly registered members, they are only available for BRONZE, SILVER, GOLD members (and BRONZE status really isn't that hard to reach).
> 
> As long as a member is BRONZE/SILVER/GOLD then personal signatures will be allowed providing that they aren't abusive, offensive etc.
> 
> Commercial signatures would also be permitted (providing they are not in competition with an existing Forum Sponsor) - but at a small cost*. *This cost would decrease as someone moved up through the ranks. In short, long-standing members with many posts would pay far less to carry a commercial sig than a relatively new BRONZE member.
> 
> I believe the initial cost aspect would deter the freeloaders, whilst still allowing the loyal contributors to promote their businesses legitimately and receive a good stream of visitor traffic to their site.
> 
> If anyone has any thoughts or input on the above then feel free to air them here.
> 
> Final decision will probably be made on Friday.
> 
> L


All of the above sounds good.



Lorian said:


> This would be classed as a Personal Signature so members would still be able to do this. I agree that it is useful to see that information.
> 
> "Sponsored by" messages are grey area.. the problem is that Company X agree to send Member X a free product each month in return for carrying a "Sponsored by" message and banner/link in their sig. Left to run it's natural course we wind up with half the board being 'sponsored' ..
> 
> I would want to prevent supp companies 'buying' members in order to gain extra exposure. How about we allow "Sponsored by" notices providing that the member does actually compete at a significant level of competition?
> 
> L


Take out the grey.

From a business point of view it's advertising and should really be charged proportionally.


----------



## Guest

I hate the massive signatures that take up extra space compared to what a regular post would.


----------



## miles2345

cellaratt said:


> I understand what your saying, I just don't think that's the solution, nor do I offer a better one...other than adding a experiance points system which I've seen on other boards that are like the rep system but only allow them to be used in certain parts of the board...in addition to seeing who has a good reputation you will also be able to see who has experiance... I'm gonna be completely honest with everyone when I say that your idea insults me...I have never nor will I ever compete or hold titles but have trained, been trained by some of the biggest, badest dudes on the East Coast and though I lack in some areas, I have excelled in others, just as you, but your insinuating that comps justifies certain ppl as knowing more...I would offer very little help to anyone if this was to happen as my info wouldn't be as good as a cometetors, so why waste my time...


i completely understand your point but admin will know this or be made aware of certain people who could be highlighted in a similar way, but my idea is not definite, it is a means to give a general idea for newbies to take a big step to sift the good from the bad


----------



## Tinytom

limit sigs to 3-4 lines of text, no links unless authorised no pics unless authroised.

Mod team or Lorian make decision on if pics/links allowed

NO MP CODES allwoed as this is simply a way od one sponsor getting an advantage over another.

I like MP but not how some members pimp out their codes.

OR limit to long standing members, GOLD or MODS for example


----------



## weeman

so would this mean in a case like mine (and the same as Tom,Pscarb,rs007) being as Extrem Nutrition are a board sponsor its fine for me to have the logo in my sig being as i am sponsored by them?


----------



## Tinytom

extreme deviant lol


----------



## Lorian

dmcc said:


> Lorian, how would you classify discount codes supplied by board sponsors? A lot of people, myself included, have their personal MP code in their signature and no doubt would want to keep it.


Personally I dislike seeing them.. but it's a double edged sword. I do appreciate that for some members running a discount code in their sig is an incentive to post and share knowledge. If we keep discount codes in any form then then they would certainly only be for the highest ranking (GOLD) members and probably follow a fixed layout. As of right now, I'm open on this pending more peoples feedback.



miles2345 said:


> i completely understand your point but admin will know this or be made aware of certain people who could be highlighted in a similar way, but my idea is not definite, it is a means to give a general idea for newbies to take a big step to sift the good from the bad


Whilst I agree with cellaratt that just because someone enters competitions they do not necessarily have more valid information to share. However, I do like the idea of having some feature to distinguish those members who compete. It's possible that we could have a badge/cup graphic underneath the BRONZE/SILVER/GOLD rank banner to verify members who compete at a professional level. This is a topic for another thread though.



weeman said:


> so would this mean in a case like mine (and the same as Tom,Pscarb,rs007) being as Extrem Nutrition are a board sponsor its fine for me to have the logo in my sig being as i am sponsored by them?


I'd probably limit this to GOLD members, but yes.

L


----------



## M_at

Tinytom said:


> limit sigs to 3-4 lines of text, no links unless authorised no pics unless authroised.


An exemption for links to personal journals perhaps?


----------



## miles2345

weeman said:


> so would this mean in a case like mine (and the same as Tom,Pscarb,rs007) being as Extrem Nutrition are a board sponsor its fine for me to have the logo in my sig being as i am sponsored by them?


in what im suggesting yes


----------



## miles2345

Lorian said:


> Whilst I agree with cellaratt that just because someone enters competitions they do not necessarily have more valid information to share. However, I do like the idea of having some feature to distinguish those members who compete. It's possible that we could have a badge/cup graphic underneath the BRONZE/SILVER/GOLD rank banner to verify members who compete at a professional level. This is a topic for another thread though.
> 
> L


all combines to make the site more user friendly IMO, but i think that there seems like a good starting point


----------



## BigDom86

definitely limit the size of the signature, as some signatures take up half a page with all the pictures, links etc etc. not sure where sponsorship and things like this stand however.

i like the idea of a trophy thing if you have competed etc, but how would you distinguish someone like James L from a first time competer who comes last in his class?


----------



## Robsta

I disagree with the whole competed thing.....I and some other mods have not competed, but know more about AAS, training, than most who have.....

I could compete quite easy, I just don't want to or feel the need to. But that doesn't make me less adequate for giving advice than someone who has....Tbh, I think that idea of people who compete knowing more than others who don't a load of bollox.....

I know people who don't compete whatever, but have tremendous pphysique's which if they did compete would win shows for sure, we probably all do. But who are we to say they know less than say mr universe....we can't...

In fact there was a newb today, saying his source was an ex mr universe etc and the advice he was given was total bullsh!t......with this way, he would have seemed credible and people would have followed it.....absollutely the wrong way to go imo


----------



## donggle

Robsta said:


> I disagree with the whole competed thing.....I and some other mods have not competed, but know more about AAS, training, than most who have.....
> 
> I could compete quite easy, I just don't want to or feel the need to. But that doesn't make me less adequate for giving advice than someone who has....*Tbh, I think that idea of people who compete knowing more than others who don't a load of bollox.....*
> 
> I know people who don't compete whatever, but have tremendous pphysique's which if they did compete would win shows for sure, we probably all do. But who are we to say they know less than say mr universe....we can't...
> 
> In fact there was a newb today, saying his source was an ex mr universe etc and the advice he was given was total bullsh!t......with this way, he would have seemed credible and people would have followed it.....absollutely the wrong way to go imo


I know lads who have competed and won shows and classes who don't even know what gear they are taking or what they should be eating. Alot of people pay for that or get it from someone who know's what they are talking about - prep guys. So I agree with you, in that whether or not someone has competed makes absolutely no difference.


----------



## Joshua

*On discount codes*



> NO MP CODES allwoed as this is simply a way od one sponsor getting an advantage over another.
> 
> I like MP but not how some members pimp out their codes.





> Personally I dislike seeing them.. but it's a double edged sword. I do appreciate that for some members running a discount code in their sig is an incentive to post and share knowledge. If we keep discount codes in any form then then they would certainly only be for the highest ranking (GOLD) members and probably follow a fixed layout. As of right now, I'm open on this pending more peoples feedback.


Even though I don't have a code in my sig myself, I do think it is a great way in which people can thanks others for the information that they provide. Not everyone is particularly motivated by the rep system - whilst it maybe fun and nice, I am not sure what a variation in reps actually signifies, other than a positive correlation with the length of time a member has been posting.

Lots of BB (especially people in their teens) don't have much money to spend yet are trying to get plenty of the basic whey and carbs. Small discounts can be a major bonus for some. I am sure if other suppliers offered a discount code structure then members would happily include those discount codes too.

*On hyperlinks*

Internal hyperlinks to targets within the forum are very handy - eg to one's journal, stickies, and good reference posts. I don't see a particular need for any external links in sigs though.

*Switching off sigs*

The most important thing to me wrt sigs is maintaining the ability of members to switch off their viewing of them.

J


----------



## Robsta

I just think sigs to board sponsors sites are ok, not discount codes as it gives more to one sponsor than the others....

links to sites that are nothing to do with the board, nor pay any fees towards the board should be scrapped imo, we ain't a charity....

The idea of promoting those who compete over those who don't is complete tosh imo.....I don't think nytol has competed (may be wrong on this) but he's one of the most knowledgable people on AAS, training that I know.....so how someone who's won a few shows would know more is absolute rubbish...but that's just my opinion....

Any sigs allowed should be forced to put how great Robsta is also....


----------



## d4ead

Ok, as aguilty party on the advertiseing and sponcored by front I figured id add my 2 sence..

I'm more then happy to remove my maximuscle sponsorship link as I understand that's in direct competition with some of your sponsors.

But would very much like to keep my link to my personal forum/blog, I don't see this as a conflict as it will never be competition for this board and I'm very active here. I'm sure that winger and avril would appreciate that for there forums as well.

My idea would be bronze and over 500 posts = text signitures no links only

Silver/gold 1000 posts full signitures. Maybe size limited to avoid the huge ones. And no company conflicts.

Anyway on another note, there's a lot of peope who do very good posts that do not compete, I would not like to see less value placed on there posts.

Last word, its your forum and whatever you decide you can count on the fact ill still be here posting anyway.


----------



## miles2345

Robsta said:


> I disagree with the whole competed thing.....I and some other mods have not competed, but know more about AAS, training, than most who have.....
> 
> I could compete quite easy, I just don't want to or feel the need to. But that doesn't make me less adequate for giving advice than someone who has....Tbh, I think that idea of people who compete knowing more than others who don't a load of bollox.....
> 
> I know people who don't compete whatever, but have tremendous pphysique's which if they did compete would win shows for sure, we probably all do. But who are we to say they know less than say mr universe....we can't...
> 
> In fact there was a newb today, saying his source was an ex mr universe etc and the advice he was given was total bullsh!t......with this way, he would have seemed credible and people would have followed it.....absollutely the wrong way to go imo


I for one dont know half as much as a lot of guys who dont compete, but everyone on this board for a long time knows those who have the most valuable inputs. It seems gold members can get that status by being funny. My point at a basic level is purely to highlight those in the know, and as I said to cellarrat, highlighting competitiors is the obvious start, but there will also be a number of people who could be highlighted in the same way based on their inputs and help they give. But i feel there should be some way of making people stand out more who offer helpful information on a regular basis, as it will help to separate the crap from the useful information. It isnt meant as a means to lower peoples position on a board but to make it easier for new comers to select advice that is most helpful to them if you see what I mean. I used competitors as a main example it wasnt meant to be a final or polished suggestion, but one that could be adapted in some way as I think it would have its benefits


----------



## carbsnwhey

Hi Lorian

Sounds fair to me but as a new sponsor and new to the forum would I get to keep my sig ?

trying my hardest to already to at least get my Bronze badge soon :thumbup1: (like being in the scouts

Cheers

Stewart


----------



## Robsta

I should think a sponsor would have no problem keeping a sig promoting their website....the issue is those that do not pay promoting websites mate.....


----------



## carbsnwhey

Cheers Robsta ....I didnt think it would be problem just wanted to clear it up .........thinking about it where is my Signature ?? :confused1:


----------



## Robsta

they've all been wiped mate.....


----------



## carbsnwhey

Sorry Robsta new to the forum are they wiped becuase of this notew Lorain or did something about a signature purge ???


----------



## Robsta

lorian purged them mate...to sort this out


----------



## Slamdog

my 2p...

personal sigs only unless paid for, 2 lines of text, no pictures, internal hyperlinks only and no discount codes.

I have my own board (although it has died a death now) which got completely out of hand with sigs until i clamped down and limited it as laid out above. it tidied up the board tremendously, and speeded up loading times for all the users.

I did experiment with image sigs and limiting the size to the equivalent of 3 standard text lines and a max of 200 pixels wide to allow people who browse in low resolution or on mobiles the chance to view without having to scroll sideways. it worked to a point but did look messy.


----------



## carbsnwhey

I'll wait for the new rules.....then re apply. cheers guys.


----------



## dmcc

I thought all the sponsors had a discount code.... maybe not.


----------



## Five-O

I like it without any signatures tbh, some had taken them to the extreme anyway IMO. The boards a lot cleaner to navigate and not p1sh around forever scrolling past someone's life story..


----------



## defdaz

I think it's fair to charge for business related links in peoples sigs - and with Tom's idea of mods / admins vetting each sig link request this could be handled that way.

You've worked hard on making this the best UK bodybuilding forum and you should reap the rewards however you see fit.


----------



## Tinytom

I dont think Robsta should be allowed to post.

Not having competed he's not a REAL bodybuilder and as such knows nothing about bbing. 

And he's a bender 

I know

PScarb told me


----------



## rs007

Yeah - doesnt matter how much you think you know, Robsta -you havent competed - therefore it doesnt count :lol: 

Sigs - I am happy for whatever... I can understand the commercial points, but most of the intricacies are over my head so I wont comment further.

What I will comment on is what generates the majority of the traffic on this site, as far as I can see - is the fact it is a generally fun and entertaining place to be. The fact the general section is by far and hands down the busiest area of the board underlines this fact. Ditto the rep system, anyone can see at a glance it has little to do with knowledge, for a fact most of my reps are generated from acting the clown and giving people a laugh. Don't see owt wrong with that either - would rather put a bit of cheer into folks lives than be amiserable cnt like PScarb/Nytol :whistling: :lol:

For some, that means using sigs/avatars etc to humerous effect - jw007s (although over-size, typical) sig, was funny as a sort of mickey-taking sign-board.

Also, sigs do help users to have an immediate visual ID on the board, again, using JW as an example, you could skim a thread and his posts stood out no problem. With so many voices on a board like this, any way of attaining individuality can be a real bonus.

IMO, you dont want to limit the fun/entertainment side too much... dont want people to feel too... whats the word... suppressed I suppose. At the same time, you obvioulsy need a sensible upper limit on size etc.


----------



## Guest

Just on the discount code thing.

Understand that you dont want codes in sigs, not a problem.

Id assume however that if somebody offeres advice on a product in the supplement section then putting code in the post as an addittional bit of info would be fine?


----------



## Lorian

Joshua said:


> *On hyperlinks*
> 
> Internal hyperlinks to targets within the forum are very handy - eg to one's journal, stickies, and good reference posts.


Absolutely - and these will be allowed.



Joshua said:


> *Switching off sigs*
> 
> The most important thing to me wrt sigs is maintaining the ability of members to switch off their viewing of them.


Noted.



d4ead said:


> I'm more then happy to remove my maximuscle sponsorship link as I understand that's in direct competition with some of your sponsors.


I'm hoping that Maximuscle will be on-board as a sponsor soon (talking with them at the moment) in which case that sig would be fine.



d4ead said:


> But would very much like to keep my link to my personal forum/blog, I don't see this as a conflict as it will never be competition for this board and I'm very active here. I'm sure that winger and avril would appreciate that for there forums as well.


I have no problem with internal links to other areas of the site. Winger and Avril are both GOLD members so any commercial fee would be negligible for them.



carbsnwhey said:


> Sounds fair to me but as a new sponsor and new to the forum would I get to keep my sig ?


Sigs for advertisers are dependent on the package they have - will email you to discuss.



carbsnwhey said:


> trying my hardest to already to at least get my Bronze badge soon :thumbup1: (like being in the scouts


As a forum sponsor you are excempt from for BRONZE/SILVER/GOLD rankings - look under your avatar pic on the left and you will see you have a a blue 'FORUM SPONSOR' rank.



mikex101 said:


> Just on the discount code thing.
> 
> Understand that you dont want codes in sigs, not a problem.
> 
> Id assume however that if somebody offeres advice on a product in the supplement section then putting code in the post as an addittional bit of info would be fine?


Just because I don't like codes in sigs doesn't mean I'll disable them, UK-M isn't a dictatorship.  However, allowing discount codes in posts would be even worse.. Imagine a year from now when potentially we have several hundred people - all with discount codes - any supplement thread where someone posts a question would run into pages and pages of replies from people offering their code.

L


----------



## Robsta

miles2345 said:


> I for one dont know half as much as a lot of guys who dont compete, but everyone on this board for a long time knows those who have the most valuable inputs. It seems gold members can get that status by being funny. My point at a basic level is purely to highlight those in the know, and as I said to cellarrat, highlighting competitiors is the obvious start, but there will also be a number of people who could be highlighted in the same way based on their inputs and help they give. But i feel there should be some way of making people stand out more who offer helpful information on a regular basis, as it will help to separate the crap from the useful information. It isnt meant as a means to lower peoples position on a board but to make it easier for new comers to select advice that is most helpful to them if you see what I mean. I used competitors as a main example it wasnt meant to be a final or polished suggestion, but one that could be adapted in some way as I think it would have its benefits


I actually pm'd lorian the other day with regards to this (just awaiting the reply)

Why do we not run another rep system alongside the current one, which can only be given out by mods for what we deem useful info or a worthy post.....This way the info reps would be available for everyone to see, and users would know that as they were only given by mods then they must be a worthy, valueable member who knows their sh!t.......I know I thought it up, but I think it's a great idea, cos let's face it, the current rep system is a farce, so this way valuable posts would be rewarded, and not go un-noticed by getting lost in the current rep system......????


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

I'm a gold member and I'm kind of fat and I sweat a lot.

On a serious note, I have been on forums before were you had to pay $5 a month for a signature, most people didn't seem to mind paying it. They also got access to "hidden" forums guess like the MA and AL.


----------



## 3752

I agree with the Gold member permissions, i don't think any sig should be allowed where it is advertising a company that does not pay for sponsership...so if the company does not pay for advertising then there name/link should not be in any sig....

i hate the MP discount codes, MP should do what others do and just give one code for a discount and not individual ones this way members will benefit but it won't make the posts look crap.....


----------



## BigDom86

Robsta said:


> I actually pm'd lorian the other day with regards to this (just awaiting the reply)
> 
> Why do we not run another rep system alongside the current one, which can only be given out by mods for what we deem useful info or a worthy post.....This way the info reps would be available for everyone to see, and users would know that as they were only given by mods then they must be a worthy, valueable member who knows their sh!t.......I know I thought it up, but I think it's a great idea, cos let's face it, the current rep system is a farce, so this way valuable posts would be rewarded, and not go un-noticed by getting lost in the current rep system......????


i like that idea of a different rep thing given out by mods, dont know how it would work though.

tbh its pretty easy to become a gold member:whistling:


----------



## hilly

Why not just leave them out for a while and see how it goes. I mean is any1 really missing them???


----------



## pastanchicken

hilly2008 said:


> Why not just leave them out for a while and see how it goes. I mean is any1 really missing them???


Nope, can't say I am


----------



## BigDom86

hilly2008 said:


> Why not just leave them out for a while and see how it goes. I mean is any1 really missing them???


i think a couple of lines will be enough. example i have a link to my journal in my sig, thats all i would want really now. could leave out the rest of the crap


----------



## rs007

Robsta said:


> I actually pm'd lorian the other day with regards to this (just awaiting the reply)
> 
> Why do we not run another rep system alongside the current one, which can only be given out by mods for what we deem useful info or a worthy post.....This way the info reps would be available for everyone to see, and users would know that as they were only given by mods then they must be a worthy, valueable member who knows their sh!t.......I know I thought it up, but I think it's a great idea, cos let's face it, the current rep system is a farce, so this way valuable posts would be rewarded, and not go un-noticed by getting lost in the current rep system......????


Can see your points, and those of miles before you.

Miles - you cant get Gold status simply by being funny - there is a time limit ( member for minimum 1 year I believe) and a minimum post (1000?). So post content is largely irrelelvant.

Lorian - perhaps some clarification of the gold/silver/bronze would be apt at this point, as I suspect some are getting the wrong end of the stick. are you setting it up so that gold/silver/bronze denotes the more knowledgeable member? Or is it purely for use/service to the site as a whole, to set privelages?

I think people are putting too much stress on this need for making knowledgable posters visible, and I think that is a BS aim, and impossible to achieve anyway. Some quick examples:

Robsta - very knowledgeable, yet most of his reps (by his own admission) are for social/banter.

Me - not blowing my own trumpet, but I know a thing or two - can challenge most on here to a good debate. I wont see any of the mod-given reps as proposed on this new knowledge system tho, probably because I get up their nose  - so to a newb, it looks like my opinion isnt worth anything.

PScarb - very knowledgeable, and would probably flag up as such on any system like this - but by his own admission doesnt get it right all the time, and his own opinions and methods have changed a lot over the years - was he wrong before? Was his advice bad before? Of course not.

What I am saying is - why SHOULD it be made easy for people coming on the site to latch onto people. You dont walk straight into the gym and see a massive arrow floating above the knowledgeable ones. You need to pay your dues. Newbies should put something IN to the site, get to know for themselves who the knowledgeable ones are. An info rep system, requiring the mods to rep informative posts, woudl fail in its aim simply because the mods can't read every post - someone posting lots of good info could easily be overlooked. And lets not be naive - very good chance personal interactions could play a hand in who does/doesnt get repped.

Anyone who comes onto the site, sees rep charts / sigs / status and thinks it has any bearing on knowledge, needs to seriously revise their game plan in any event... everyone is taking this far too seriously IMO


----------



## Lorian

rs007 said:


> Lorian - perhaps some clarification of the gold/silver/bronze would be apt at this point, as I suspect some are getting the wrong end of the stick. are you setting it up so that gold/silver/bronze denotes the more knowledgeable member? Or is it purely for use/service to the site as a whole, to set privelages?


The privileges for each rank are still being nailed down (this thread helping the final tweaking) but basically:

*BRONZE*

Registered for 30 days AND with at least 10 posts.

*SILVER*

Registered for 90 days AND with at least 250 posts.

*GOLD*

Registered for 360 days AND with at least 1000 posts.

They are subject to change though.

L


----------



## Jake H

I dont really use my sig being honest.

I think people should be allowed to have links to journals etc or youtube vids of them lifting etc. However, people should be limited to the amounts of links say 3?

i think a small picture of the persons body or an amusing picture would be acceptable as it will keep the board full of life.

i definitely agree people should only be allowed to advertise promote in there sigs if they have payed like others sponsors. no exceptions on weather a person is gold/silver whatever because lets face it a person could spam all day with useless posts and gain 1000 posts in a week


----------



## rs007

Lorian said:


> The privileges for each rank are still being nailed down (this thread helping the final tweaking) but basically:
> 
> *BRONZE*
> 
> Registered for 30 days AND with at least 10 posts.
> 
> *SILVER*
> 
> Registered for 90 days AND with at least 250 posts.
> 
> *GOLD*
> 
> Registered for 360 days AND with at least 1000 posts.
> 
> They are subject to change though.
> 
> L


Cool - so rep (rightly) has no bearing as some suspected.

So the bronze/silver/gold is not and was never intended to be an indicator of a members knowledge or "worth" - just wanting to clear this up, because some people seem to think this should be encompassed in the system too, which seems pretty unrealistic to me.


----------



## rs007

Just had an idea - WHAT ABOUT - a platinum rating which is selection only, maybe by mod vote - no relation whatsoever to post count, time on board etc - so mods can vote to select members of special merit - knowledge, intellect, cocksize  whatever. Members that the mods feel can be safely listened too by a newb coming on for the first time.


----------



## Howe

rs007 said:


> Just had an idea - WHAT ABOUT - a platinum rating which is selection only, maybe by mod vote - no relation whatsoever to post count, time on board etc - so mods can vote to select members of special merit - knowledge, intellect, cocksize  whatever. Members that the mods feel can be safely listened too by a newb coming on for the first time.


Thats sounds like good idea. :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007

rs007 said:


> Can see your points, and those of miles before you.
> 
> Miles - you cant get Gold status simply by being funny - there is a time limit ( member for minimum 1 year I believe) and a minimum post (1000?). So post content is largely irrelelvant.
> 
> Lorian - perhaps some clarification of the gold/silver/bronze would be apt at this point, as I suspect some are getting the wrong end of the stick. are you setting it up so that gold/silver/bronze denotes the more knowledgeable member? Or is it purely for use/service to the site as a whole, to set privelages?
> 
> I think people are putting too much stress on this need for making knowledgable posters visible, and I think that is a BS aim, and impossible to achieve anyway. Some quick examples:
> 
> Robsta - very knowledgeable, yet most of his reps (by his own admission) are for social/banter.
> 
> Me - not blowing my own trumpet, but I know a thing or two - can challenge most on here to a good debate. I wont see any of the mod-given reps as proposed on this new knowledge system tho, probably because I get up their nose  - so to a newb, it looks like my opinion isnt worth anything.
> 
> PScarb - very knowledgeable, and would probably flag up as such on any system like this - but by his own admission doesnt get it right all the time, and his own opinions and methods have changed a lot over the years - was he wrong before? Was his advice bad before? Of course not.
> 
> What I am saying is - why SHOULD it be made easy for people coming on the site to latch onto people. You dont walk straight into the gym and see a massive arrow floating above the knowledgeable ones. You need to pay your dues. Newbies should put something IN to the site, get to know for themselves who the knowledgeable ones are. An info rep system, requiring the mods to rep informative posts, woudl fail in its aim simply because the mods can't read every post - someone posting lots of good info could easily be overlooked. And lets not be naive - very good chance personal interactions could play a hand in who does/doesnt get repped.
> 
> Anyone who comes onto the site, sees rep charts / sigs / status and thinks it has any bearing on knowledge, needs to seriously revise their game plan in any event... everyone is taking this far too seriously IMO


Very nice post as always HULK2:thumb:

Hmm, yes I see a lot of "self appointed" gurus, who TBH in real world dont know sh1t.

So to give "certain" people this status and have newbies take their word as gospal, would be wrong IMO

In any case, I would prob spend my time on here debunking what they post as utter sh1t and post real world more relevant examples to some 20 year old study done on a handfull of malnurished mice:lol: :lol:

As such, my humourous post count would be depleted and board would be a far worse place


----------



## Lorian

rs007 said:


> So the bronze/silver/gold is not and was never intended to be an indicator of a members knowledge or "worth".


Correct.



rs007 said:


> Just had an idea - WHAT ABOUT - a platinum rating which is selection only, maybe by mod vote - no relation whatsoever to post count, time on board etc - so mods can vote to select members of special merit - knowledge, intellect, cocksize  whatever. Members that the mods feel can be safely listened too by a newb coming on for the first time.


It's as if you read my mind.. 'PLATINUM' Rank is on the cards for the near future.

L


----------



## Robsta

rs007 said:


> Can see your points, and those of miles before you.
> 
> Miles - you cant get Gold status simply by being funny - there is a time limit ( member for minimum 1 year I believe) and a minimum post (1000?). So post content is largely irrelelvant.
> 
> Lorian - perhaps some clarification of the gold/silver/bronze would be apt at this point, as I suspect some are getting the wrong end of the stick. are you setting it up so that gold/silver/bronze denotes the more knowledgeable member? Or is it purely for use/service to the site as a whole, to set privelages?
> 
> I think people are putting too much stress on this need for making knowledgable posters visible, and I think that is a BS aim, and impossible to achieve anyway. Some quick examples:
> 
> Robsta - very knowledgeable, yet most of his reps (by his own admission) are for social/banter.
> 
> Me - not blowing my own trumpet, but I know a thing or two - can challenge most on here to a good debate. I wont see any of the mod-given reps as proposed on this new knowledge system tho, probably because I get up their nose  - so to a newb, it looks like my opinion isnt worth anything.
> 
> PScarb - very knowledgeable, and would probably flag up as such on any system like this - but by his own admission doesnt get it right all the time, and his own opinions and methods have changed a lot over the years - was he wrong before? Was his advice bad before? Of course not.
> 
> What I am saying is - why SHOULD it be made easy for people coming on the site to latch onto people. You dont walk straight into the gym and see a massive arrow floating above the knowledgeable ones. You need to pay your dues. Newbies should put something IN to the site, get to know for themselves who the knowledgeable ones are. An info rep system, requiring the mods to rep informative posts, woudl fail in its aim simply because the mods can't read every post - someone posting lots of good info could easily be overlooked. And lets not be naive - very good chance personal interactions could play a hand in who does/doesnt get repped.
> 
> Anyone who comes onto the site, sees rep charts / sigs / status and thinks it has any bearing on knowledge, needs to seriously revise their game plan in any event... everyone is taking this far too seriously IMO


tbh I think any rep system would be better than the farce we have at the moment......at least the way I suggest posts that do get read, and those that go out their way to help people with informative posts will be rewarded, rather than just playing, "hey, I rep you, you rep me back"...like it is now...I see your point regarding newbs just strolling in to just gain knowledge form members....but surely those who help others should be rewarded rather than those who rep their mates to get repped back......

As it is, there are quite a few with max rep bars who know fcuk all....but with another mod rep system, at least any member will get to see who's knowledgable and who isn't considered by the mods to be knowledgable....

As for saying personal influences would come into it....sorry mate I don't agree....As these reps would be more important, then they wouldn't just be dished out....we should be limited to say 1-2 per day....

for instance, I wouldn't go and give my wife a rep as she knows jack sh!t about training/supps etc.....

I am in the top 10 for reps, and a few months ago was top repped...but it is a farce, and everyone can see that...


----------



## Robsta

Pscarb said:


> I agree with the Gold member permissions, i don't think any sig should be allowed where it is advertising a company that does not pay for sponsership...so if the company does not pay for advertising then there name/link should not be in any sig....
> 
> i hate the MP discount codes, MP should do what others do and just give one code for a discount and not individual ones this way members will benefit but it won't make the posts look crap.....


have to pretty much agree with what he says tbh


----------



## jw007

Robsta said:


> tbh I think any rep system would be better than the farce we have at the moment......at least the way I suggest posts that do get read, and those that go out their way to help people with informative posts will be rewarded, rather than just playing, "*hey, I rep* *you, you rep me back"...*like it is now...I see your point regarding newbs just strolling in to just gain knowledge form members....but surely those who help others should be rewarded rather than those who rep their mates to get repped back......


PMSL, I see you have recieved a "WINGER" rep:lol: :lol:


----------



## Robsta

hasn't everyone... :lol:


----------



## Robsta

thing is, this way people get to keep the current rep system, but those who contribute info etc get recognised....it's a win win....


----------



## iron head case

my view is,if you don't pay,you shouldn't be able to advertise.Its not cheap taking out advertising and people slipping under the radar is obvious for all to see.

Its not for me to say though and i cannot be bothered telling tales every 5 minutes..

I know they have recently cracked down on muscle talk,regarding this same issue.

Nobody should really have any objections..


----------



## hackskii

iron head case said:


> my view is,if you don't pay,you shouldn't be able to advertise...


Nail, head type of thing.

Totally agree.


----------



## Greyphantom

Good idea by RS on the platinum member sign for those who are knowledgable or provide a good service to the members of the board (no not that kind of service Mr and Mrs Weeman  )... I also agree that if you dont sponsor the board then you should not be allowed to advertise in the sigs... a few lines each for the common folk and perhaps a sponsered by piccie for those sponsored by the board sponsors... end of the day I dont really use the sig on this board so it dont bother me none...


----------



## rs007

Robsta said:


> I am in the top 10 for reps, and a few months ago was top repped...but it is a farce,* and everyone can see that...*


Exactly what I am saying RE the current rep system - anyone thick enough to think that it is some sort of "knowledge leaderboard" needs their head read.

2nd rep system... I can see your point, I really can. But what if member X comes in, and posts perfectly valid info, then member Y comes in, and totally counters it with equally valid but opposite info, as can often happen in bb.

What if the mods opinion was that member X was right? X gets repped, Y doesnt. Then 5 years down the line after new research comes out, we find out, actually, Y was right. Simple fact is, without even thinking it, mods could be biased as to what is good info, and what is bad info, and award likewise, but have it wrong themselves. So, X looks like brainiac, all the newbs listen to him, and Y looks like a mong, even though he was right from the start.

Also, do you award for the geek who has infinite cut and paste knowledge from sites/books etc, which I suppose is valid, or do you award to the person who migh tnot have as many facts and figures, but clearly has more intellect and can theorise forward with new ideas?

They are very seldom the same person.

Just a couple of quite a lot of reservations I would have about such a system - current rep system is just fun, everyone knows it is largely meaningless - but this one WOULD have meaning, and therefore does have to be maintained responsibly and transparently, if implemented, IMO.

I mean in general though, I do think it is a good idea like.


----------



## hilly

i think the platinum member idea is good. the mods can deem who they think deserves it etc. this should go as rs says above and others have said to people who contribute info from all sources from cut and pastes from articles and links to first hand experience from trial and error as well as competing and such.


----------



## jw007

how about

"only if you have competed you can rep"

That means only "real" bodybuilders who are the most clever can get and receive reps

You others are just pretenders

We could take that one stage further and be really elitist, only bodybuilders can post, then we can narrow it down to bodybuilders with prep guys

The possibilities are endless


----------



## Robsta

it's not so much in who's right as we all know there really isn't a right way and wrong way as different things work for different people.....But more for effort in helping others, or making the effort, knowledgable posts....

Basically, you get the likes of Nytol, James L, pscarb etc and others who come on here, really know their stuff and advise people yet, there are people with more reps than them who have been a member 2 months.......it is an absolute fcuking farce imo, and tbh really p!sses me off....I used to be all for it, but it is just out of hand now imo....what is the point in a rep system if it's worthless......there isn't, at least the other way it would be of SOME value.....Not everyone is going to be happy, but our concern is pushing the board forward and the current rep system is holding it back in last century imo......my way is much better anyway, cos I thought of it and I'm always right.....you can rep me for that if you like..... :lol:

I've seen you give top posts so all this you wouldn't recieve any is not a good reason at all.....

I remember back in the day when if you recieved a little rep square it meant something......now it means sh!t. But if people are repped by mods, then they will be worth a lot more in the majority of peoples eyes than the current ones. And in all fairness, we pretty much keep the board running and see the majority of posts....even if we're just looking in invisible mode so you don't see us..... 

But with the two rep systems alongside, everyone is a happy bunny....mates can still rep mates for showing their birds bits in the adult lounge, and people who don't do as such but contribute to the board in other ways can be repped also.....

I checked the reps given out the other day, and it was the exact same people repping each other and repping back........what's the point????


----------



## Robsta

And I'll also add, I'm probably as guilty of it as most, so I'm not having a go at anyone...I'm just trying to think of a fairer way for reps to be awarded...


----------



## Robsta

unless maybe there was a way for all members to be able o see what others have been repped for, i.e what posts were repped and comments left....???? just an idea..


----------



## jw007

Robsta said:


> it's not so much in who's right as we all know there really isn't a right way and wrong way as different things work for different people.....But more for effort in helping others, or making the effort, knowledgable posts....
> 
> Basically, you get the likes of Nytol, James L, pscarb etc and others who come on here, really know their stuff and advise people yet, there are people with more reps than them who have been a member 2 months.......it is an absolute fcuking farce imo, and tbh really p!sses me off....I used to be all for it, but it is just out of hand now imo....what is the point in a rep system if it's worthless......there isn't, at least the other way it would be of SOME value.....Not everyone is going to be happy, but our concern is pushing the board forward and the current rep system is holding it back in last century imo......my way is much better anyway, cos I thought of it and I'm always right.....you can rep me for that if you like..... :lol:
> 
> I've seen you give top posts so all this you wouldn't recieve any is not a good reason at all.....
> 
> I remember back in the day when if you recieved a little rep square it meant something......now it means sh!t. But if people are repped by mods, then they will be worth a lot more in the majority of peoples eyes than the current ones. And in all fairness, we pretty much keep the board running and see the majority of posts....even if we're just looking in invisible mode so you don't see us.....
> 
> But with the two rep systems alongside, everyone is a happy bunny....mates can still rep mates for showing their birds bits in the adult lounge, and people who don't do as such but contribute to the board in other ways can be repped also.....
> 
> I checked the reps given out the other day, and it was the exact same people repping each other and repping back........what's the point????


If going with 2 rep sytems, How about a serious "training" related rep system, and a "get your birds t1ts out, funny post one" to run concurrently...

It will be clear who should be gettingmost reps, and if foul play is suspected mods can view reps anyway and take appropriate action

I dont really care, just a thought tho

I would like my stars back, I wonder what 3million would look like


----------



## Robsta

that's sort of what I'm getting at...I'm just concerned members would rep each other for t1ts out with the training one which would render it pointless.....


----------



## Five-O

Robsta said:


> it's not so much in who's right as we all know there really isn't a right way and wrong way as different things work for different people.....But more for effort in helping others, or making the effort, knowledgable posts....
> 
> *Basically, you get the likes of Nytol, James L, pscarb etc and others who come on here, really know their stuff and advise people yet, there are people with more reps than them who have been a member 2 months.......it is an absolute fcuking farce imo, and tbh really p!sses me off....I used to be all for it, but it is just out of hand now imo....what is the point in a rep system if it's worthless...*...there isn't, at least the other way it would be of SOME value.....Not everyone is going to be happy, but our concern is pushing the board forward and the current rep system is holding it back in last century imo......my way is much better anyway, cos I thought of it and I'm always right.....you can rep me for that if you like..... :lol:
> 
> I've seen you give top posts so all this you wouldn't recieve any is not a good reason at all.....
> 
> I remember back in the day when if you recieved a little rep square it meant something......now it means sh!t. But if people are repped by mods, then they will be worth a lot more in the majority of peoples eyes than the current ones. And in all fairness, we pretty much keep the board running and see the majority of posts....even if we're just looking in invisible mode so you don't see us.....
> 
> But with the two rep systems alongside, everyone is a happy bunny....mates can still rep mates for showing their birds bits in the adult lounge, and people who don't do as such but contribute to the board in other ways can be repped also.....
> 
> I checked the reps given out the other day, and it was the exact same people repping each other and repping back........what's the point????


Hey Rob, I remember when this was brought up a good few months ago now, glad you came around to my thinking, I suppose as long as people know who is who and where they can get specific advice, then thats ok, but the rep system is always a thorn in the side and certain people will always take the p1ss out of it.


----------



## rs007

Robsta said:


> unless maybe there was a way for all members to be able o see what others have been repped for, i.e what posts were repped and comments left....???? just an idea..


That would be interesting and Id be all for it tbh, I cant help it if cnts keep repping me incessantly (winger, jw), its just the way I roll :lol:

Would be VERY interesting to see the way the dynamic of repping changes, were everyone able to see the comments - I'd be right up for that tbh.

Your idea is warming to me Robsta - not that I have any say one way or t'other - but you aren't a real bodybuilder so I don't know...


----------



## Robsta

nope I'm just a meathead who trains so I can hit people harder.... 

fcuk all the competition poofs who stand in front of other men with their pants on.... :lol:


----------



## rs007

Robsta said:


> that's sort of what I'm getting at...I'm just concerned members would rep each other for t1ts out with the training one which would render it pointless.....


Yeah - it would have to be heavily modded - not that i mean it would create work, just come down hard on abuse... or else it would mean nothing. Perhaps a mod-rep only system is best idea then.

Werent we meant to be discussing sigs? :lol:

All I want to know, can I have my f&*king extreme banner back, pretty please??? Tom has his back, and he is the height of nonsense FFS???? :cursing:


----------



## RedKola

It'd be a bit like Ebay - leaving feedback :lol:


----------



## Robsta

rs007 said:


> Yeah - it would have to be heavily modded - not that i mean it would create work, just come down hard on abuse... or else it would mean nothing. Perhaps a mod-rep only system is best idea then.
> 
> Werent we meant to be discussing sigs? :lol:
> 
> All I want to know, can I have my f&*king extreme banner back, pretty please??? Tom has his back, and he is the *height* of nonsense FFS???? :cursing:


you on drugs or something...lmao:lol:


----------



## jw007

Robsta said:


> nope I'm just a meathead who trains so I can hit people harder....
> 
> fcuk all the competition poofs who stand in front of other men with their pants on.... :lol:


Its all about technique and speed

Lets take Bruce Lee as an example............ :lol: :lol:

Ok then

Bodybuilders and MEAT HEADS can rep

I prefer to be in meat head side TBH


----------



## weeman

if we are having new badges of colour i want my very own one,even if it is a sickly green one saying 'on the sex register'.

i think it would be a good idea to have both rep systems running,it may be a bit overwhelming to take in for nubes joining but they would get the jist soon enough.

Plus i would finally get to prove i actually get repped for my sensible posts as much as i do for posting filthy pics in the AL


----------



## rs007

actually - really warming up to this idea.

After all, in real life, we all have more than facet to our personality. Well, except JW.

But anyway, different rep scores on different subject material, assuming its possible, not abused, and not a mountain of work for those involved would give unfamiliar posters a good idea of each member as a person - sort of more insight into personalities and characters. THIS, IMO, is far more valuable than who knows more than who, or who is most helpful...

Also, current rep system - half of what has caused the current problem (for want of a better word, I dont think anyone should be seeing it as a problem) is that it is on a multiplier system - the more you have, the higher the score you hit back with - this was always going to happen, sooner or later, simple logic and algebra.

Why not fix rep power?

Can the ratio be pushed down? The current bar doesnt allow for as high rep scores as are already showing, maybe if it was rationed better, it would mean more?

Or just wipe all reps and start from nothing, all for this personally as it means nowt... in fact - I asked Nytol to wipe mine and he said he couldnt - Lorian, could you do it?


----------



## d4ead

im not sure how flexable the rep system is.

it would be nice rather then just positive and negative if you could have a few options like

funny

knowledge

helpfull

negative

and people have a rep bar indicating each one. that way at a glance it would be instantly recognisable whether someone has been repped for humour or knowledge or helping.

you could still keep the original bar and a total score to keep the likes of jw and rs and the others (you know who you are) happy and at the top.

as far as the siggys go,

i never had a problem with them even on my mobile, data speed is such now that you'd have to be using pretty crappy old **** to have any issues.

Some can go a little bit much but being honest i can only think of 2 that i found to large (jw and the kernal) the rest are more then acceptable. I have never minded the codes either, lets face if other company's offered the same thed be displayed too if they cant be bothered or are to tight that's just there loss.

I dont think people allways promote myprotein for the codes i think they get pushed because there very cheap and offer good products.

good news about maximuscle, so thats good.

Did you come to a decision about me advertising my board? As its not a commercial site and i make nothing from it, paying to advertise it isnt really an option.


----------



## Robsta

I personally think all sigs, unless a board sponsor should be fcuked off....especially ones linking to outside businesses....just my opinion and I mean no malice in it....but this is a business first and foremost, so I don't see why advertising other boards or anything that doesn't pay should happen whatsoever....no offence meant to any other boards as I said it's just my opinion and what I would do if I owned the board....unless as mentioned before there is a small charge, then there is the option, pay for it, or don't have it......simples....


----------



## Nitrolen

I only had a little arnie quote lol


----------



## 3752

the rep system is more for funny popular posts than informative ones to be fair, i don't see the need for any rep system unless you want to feel important each to their own i suppose....get rid of it


----------



## cellaratt

I'm all for getting rid of it, but if we do can we up the max number of PM's we can have...maybe a predetermined amount establish by length of time served..? Please....


----------



## jw007

Pscarb said:


> the rep system is more for funny popular posts than informative ones to be fair, i don't see the need for any rep system unless you want to feel important each to their own i suppose....get rid of it


Actually mate, it allows you to interact with people you may not feel comfortable pmingout of blue..

I have found it and invaluable tool for getting to know people who have repped me and ive repped them..

Some of the more "shy" members dont post so much on all threads, but if they agree with point of view they sometimes rep you and leave a comment..

It has enabled me to meet and befriend and get to know people more than any other medium on board..

I do however agree, its not an indication of knowledge, but it is a nice addition none the less, and is also a bit of fun


----------



## Robsta

is 100 pm's not enough for you.....what you want to let it build up to 1000 pm's then read them.....lmao...you crack me up dude...


----------



## Robsta

I in all honesty am not bothered if it stays or goes....


----------



## d4ead

Robsta said:


> I personally think all sigs, unless a board sponsor should be fcuked off....especially ones linking to outside businesses....just my opinion and I mean no malice in it....but this is a business first and foremost, so I don't see why advertising other boards or anything that doesn't pay should happen whatsoever....no offence meant to any other boards as I said it's just my opinion and what I would do if I owned the board....unless as mentioned before there is a small charge, then there is the option, pay for it, or don't have it......simples....


i must admit id be happy to pay a small amount but as its a non profit thing i couldn't afford to pay the regular advertising rate.


----------



## d4ead

i like some kind of rep system even if it stays as it is, as said before its a great way to get to know people. The board is a community and on the hole the rep system aids that feel.

Maybe we just need to make it very clear that reps do not indicate knowledge for newbie purposes. To be hoenst once you have read a post by rs007 you kind of figure that out anyway


----------



## cellaratt

Robsta said:


> is 100 pm's not enough for you.....what you want to let it build up to 1000 pm's then read them.....lmao...you crack me up dude...


For me...no, 100 isn't enough...and I will tell you why...before it is said again...I don't want to download my PM's to my computer because I'm not the only one in my house that has ascess to my activities... If you look at my profile you will see that in the time I have been on the board I have been able to make alot of friends and acquatences that like to keep in touch with me and I them... That only leave room for 50 in and 50 out ... Why don't I delete some..? Well I have and I don't like it...Lots of usefull info comes my way...the older I get the more I forget and sometimes ppl kids names and whether they are married or not can come in useful later to avoid embarrasment and prevent hurt feelings... Sometime ppl share special recipes and other useful info that I may not be able to find easily in a post...sometimes I just like to talk behind ppls backs...  ...but mostly...I just like to give ppl encoragement and support in private that may be embarrassing on the open board...I've always used the rep system to comunicate with like minded individuals and until it's taken out or I get my peepee wacked for it, thats all it''s good for...


----------



## BigDom86

cellaratt said:


> For me...no, 100 isn't enough...and I will tell you why...before it is said again...I don't want to download my PM's to my computer because I'm not the only one in my house that has ascess to my activities... If you look at my profile you will see that in the time I have been on the board I have been able to make alot of friends and acquatences that like to keep in touch with me and I them... That only leave room for 50 in and 50 out ... Why don't I delete some..? Well I have and I don't like it...Lots of usefull info comes my way...the older I get the more I forget and sometimes ppl kids names and whether they are married or not can come in useful later to avoid embarrasment and prevent hurt feelings... Sometime ppl share special recipes and other useful info that I may not be able to find easily in a post...sometimes I just like to talk behind ppls backs...  ...but mostly...I just like to give ppl encoragement and support in private that may be embarrassing on the open board...I've always used the rep system to comunicate with like minded individuals and until it's taken out or I get my peepee wacked for it, thats all it''s good for...


how do you download PMs as i always delete them but would like to store them:beer:


----------



## cellaratt

can't remember who posted it...but when I find it I will PM you... :whistling: ...first I have to figure out who's PM to delete to give room to send it to you...  ...


----------



## BigDom86

just post on visitor messages if you dont want to pm, ill understand


----------



## Lorian

d4ead said:


> im not sure how flexable the rep system is.


Not very! .. However, I have ideas and plans to allow a PLATINUM rank which is decided on by some kind of vote (after someone hits GOLD). I have also been looking at ways members can mark/thank informative posts thereby distinguishing quality posts/threads from funny/banter ones. These are all a bit further down the pipeline though.. right now the issue is sigs so lets keep this thread on track and discuss reps at a later date.



cellaratt said:


> I'm all for getting rid of it, but if we do can we up the max number of PM's we can have...maybe a predetermined amount establish by length of time served..? Please....


One step ahead of you - it's already done and will be live next week. SILVER members will be getting 250 and GOLD members 500.



d4ead said:


> i must admit id be happy to pay a small amount but as its a non profit thing i couldn't afford to pay the regular advertising rate.


Commercial sig links would be cheap for SILVER/GOLD members.. nowhere near the full ad rate.



d4ead said:


> i like some kind of rep system even if it stays as it is, as said before its a great way to get to know people. The board is a community and on the hole the rep system aids that feel.


In my experience the rep system does have a positive effect on new members.. I've watched people using the board for the first few sessions and the rep points and comments serve a useful function in helping them feel involved. Feedback initially is good.

L


----------



## cellaratt

Thanks...  ...


----------



## Sylar

I haven't been here long, but I miss the days when 5-6 sheriff badges were considered as massive reppage.

This board is 6 years old, so not really sure how the rep system has exploded over the last year. The comments are a good idea and it does give people the chance to interact and communicate in a private 'Twitter' style - but the influential colours that float/fall above/under peoples names mean 100% nothing to me.

In fact, I don't even see the ranks, or rep bars in my browser, so not to bothered how it plays out either way tbh. 

The place does seem to be turning into more of a social networking site rather than a BB board though IMO. But I guess the extra traffic that drums up, equates to more money.

Still a great board though with some great members. (there maybe a few annoying sh1theads here, but I won't name, names... You know who you are...!  )


----------



## cellaratt

Sylar said:


> (there maybe a few annoying sh1theads here, but I won't name, names... You know who you are...!  )


Yes, I do...


----------



## Sylar

cellaratt said:


> Yes, I do...


Pray tell? Who's on your list, Cellaratt?


----------



## Robsta

Those who are on mine know it.......


----------



## Greyphantom

Is this board really only 6 years old??


----------



## dixie normus

Any advertising in any signature should be paid for in some way. If someone sponsored has an advert for a company in their sig then it appears in all of their posts.

Currently that's a hell of a lot of free advertising. That should be a consideration in the cost of board sponsorship. No supplement company should be afforded free sponsorship via this method.

Within the realms of sensibility people should be able to advertise non direct services which have no impact on board sponsors. TinyTom's old sig advertising mind games springs to mind as an example of this.

Clearly guidlines on the size / form of the advertisement would need to be strict.

Over and above this ordinary punters like me should be allowed a few lines of text to write crap on for sh!ts and giggles.

Failing that just ditch signatures permenantly. Threads have been great to read this week.


----------



## volatileacid

I like the rep system. It a good way of gauging feedback from others on the forum when you make an appreciated post - regardless of if that be related to BB or not. It's used quite extensively, so I hope it stays because I was a regular on another forum before this - and it was so bland compared to this site - hence my move over here full time. Great people. Great features on the board - i.e. embedding, reps, etc etc.


----------



## Slamdog

Robsta said:


> Those who are on mine know it.......


I thought that anyone on yours Rob were on the banned list..... :thumb: :thumb :

as for reps, i'm sparing with mine, only using them for good posts or stuff that really makes me laugh. I don't get anywhere near my daily quota..

but sigs... get rid if need be... makes no odds really.


----------



## dixie normus

Robsta said:


> Basically, you get the likes of Nytol, James L, pscarb etc and others who come on here, really know their stuff and advise people yet, there are people with more reps than them who have been a member 2 months.......it is an absolute fcuking farce imo, and tbh really p!sses me off....


I bet in terms of number of reps the people above probably get as many as anyone but theres will be from those who are new to the board looking for initial advice.

Perhaps the more experienced / high rep power members need to be more considerate of the help being given. It's all to easy to read a post, about a subject you know inside out, and not even think about repping it. Perhaps we all need to think about when we were beginners too.


----------



## redneil75

i say if they are links to non profit making sites its fine. like my old one, a peer support site for those with mental health issues. i see no ethical reason why this should not be permitted. businesses are a different story, not one i have any strong views on either way though.


----------



## HGH

If you want a signature you pay for it.....SIMPLE............the reps thing is the biggest load of b0llocks and would still get abused if it was associated with anything (rep me and i will rep you back!!!!!)

If the board wants to make fast easy money then charge for signatures and run the board like a proper business. If he still sticks to the revenue coming from his board sponsors only you will still get the blatant advertising on threads "i have just brought some x protein and want to know if its anygood" etc etc.


----------



## Ser

I'm beginning to miss my heels adoration quote....how long till we can have sigs back?

I know i wanted purged......but i wasn't expecting to be purged for days on end!


----------



## ardsam

\\What about having a signature approval time of say 48 hours.

Stops people messing about all the time and think before they write. Also stops spammers dead in their tracks.


----------



## Ser

ardsam said:


> \\What about having a signature approval time of say 48 hours.
> 
> Stops people messing about all the time and think before they write. Also stops spammers dead in their tracks.


then someone would have to spend the time to approve the sigs......although it would work it would be very time consuming, especially at first when everyone rushes to get theirs approved when the no sig era ends


----------



## Tinytom

Mrs Weeman said:


> I'm beginning to miss my heels adoration quote....how long till we can have sigs back?
> 
> I know i wanted purged......but i wasn't expecting to be purged for days on end!


Yeah yeah

take it

Take that purge

TAKE IT

Like that eh eh eh?

Yeah course you do


----------



## Ser

mmmmm thanks Tom hunny, that was gooooooooood

can we do it again? :bounce:


----------



## Tinytom

Mrs Weeman said:


> mmmmm thanks Tom hunny, that was gooooooooood
> 
> can we do it again? :bounce:


 only the first one is free lol


----------



## dawse

Tinytom said:


> only the first one is free lol


aw! spoil sport! :tongue:


----------



## Ser

Tinytom said:


> only the first one is free lol


I'll change my shoes and my skirt.....you'll never know its the same person:lol:

Sorry, was too easy


----------



## martin brown

Can I have my signature back?


----------



## corbuk

x2


----------



## Gym Bunny

martin brown said:


> Can I have my signature back?


Go to user CP. Scroll down left hand side. Under edit options there is an option to edit signature.

Click on it.

Enter signature in box.

Save.

Done.

See my post for example.


----------



## WRT

Gym Bunny said:


> Go to user CP. Scroll down left hand side. Under edit options there is an option to edit signature.
> 
> Click on it.
> 
> Enyer signature in box
> 
> Save.
> 
> Done.
> 
> See my post for example.


I don't have a box, how racist. I'm leaving the board:cursing:


----------



## Gym Bunny

WRT said:


> I don't have a box, how racist. I'm leaving the board:cursing:


How boxist surely? :lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Sorry, you are not permitted to have a signature. :cursing:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Khaos said:


> Sorry, you are not permitted to have a signature. :cursing:


I R SPEZL! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Will stop baiting people now. :rolleye:


----------



## Dezw

Sigs are nice, they should be allowed, although I agree with charging for business users.


----------



## corbuk

i cant see a box? :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## weeman

i still dont have siggy option back :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

LOL I've had one all along it never left..... Maybe its just the girls that are allowed? 

(seems fair to me :thumbup1:  )


----------



## hackskii

Hey bunny, you do have a siggy.....lol

You slipped through the cracks


----------



## Joshua

No sig for me either. :sad:

On a brighter note, I have discovered the ignore list. 

J


----------



## Gym Bunny

Zara-Leoni said:


> LOL I've had one all along it never left..... Maybe its just the girls that are allowed?
> 
> (seems fair to me :thumbup1:  )


Sounds fair to me too! :thumb:


----------



## PHHead

I asked Lorain ages ago why some people have a signature and some don't after he purged them all and he just said he'd get back to me, that was last year...........


----------



## hackskii

Well, at least he got back with you. :lol:


----------



## Lorian

Signatures re-enabled for GOLD members:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/92735-gold-members-signatures-enabled.html#post1545819

L


----------



## Ser

Testing to see if mines has worked


----------



## Ser

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

YAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## hackskii

I dont think I can have sex with others watching MrsWee.

But I do think I could watch others though...... :lol:


----------



## Ser

:lol: You don't have to actually have others watching Scott.... :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast

How do you become a gold member, just out of interest?


----------



## solidcecil

been here for over a year


----------



## Irish Beast

ah right. Not too long to wait now.

Gives me 2 months to think up an amusing signature


----------



## Cheese

I have 3!


----------

